# fuel situation



## blm64goat (Apr 29, 2014)

what is the best setup with the tri power ??? mechanical fuel pump with a regulator or no regulator??? thanks.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Perhaps I've never used a good regulator, but I've not had good luck with them. If you get a roperly calibrated mechanical pump you should not need a regulator


----------



## blm64goat (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks... I think I may try it without one to see. I get fuel leaking from center carb at times and wasn't sure if it was a psi problem or float.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

As has been discussed in other threads, the factory pumps (generally AC Delco) only put out 5.5-6 PSI and that's all that your tri-power needs. If you're running an after market pump that's not a high quality unit, you may see as much as 8 psi, which may be enough to unseat your needle and seat and flood your center carb. Make sure you have a good, calibrated pum.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

You should measure the psi. Pumps like the mechanical Holley or Edelbrock put out about 6-7psi, my Edelbrock was at 6psi. Now I use a RobbMC and this mechanical pump is great! 7psi all the time with return line connected.

I ran my tri power without a regulator.. stock pump with return line. No problems as well. My tri power leaked at the fuel inlet.. middle one had a bad gasket and an outer carb had a bad thread.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

blm64goat said:


> Thanks... I think I may try it without one to see. I get fuel leaking from center carb at times and wasn't sure if it was a psi problem or float.


I have a '66 tripower set-up on my '65, so far I had fuel leak out of my center carb twice. Both times it was dirt in the carb causing float to stick. I am now replacing my original gas tank, and blowing out my fuel line. Once that is done, it should eliminate the dirt issue. I am also running the stock fuel pump, and have had no other problems besides the two mentioned.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Joe'sToy said:


> I have a '66 tripower set-up on my '65, so far I had fuel leak out of my center carb twice. Both times it was dirt in the carb causing float to stick. I am now replacing my original gas tank, and blowing out my fuel line. Once that is done, it should eliminate the dirt issue. I am also running the stock fuel pump, and have had no other problems besides the two mentioned.


I'd like to add guys, don't forget a high quality inline filter. 




As far as pumps and regulators, good quality USA made components are all I run on my hot rod and I suggest to all that you pay the little bit extra _especially_ on your fuel and braking systems. Purchase from a reputable vendor too as there are a lot of counterfeit products out there as well.


----------

